
Tesla can change so much with OTA updates, messing with some owners’ heads - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2018/6/2/17413732/tesla-over-the-air-software-updates-brakes
======
crummy
I can sympathise. I once worked for a smart speaker company and every update
customers would swear that totally unrelated things had changed - "it worked
until I updated" was a common refrain.

